# New species of frog- translucent!



## N2TORTS (Apr 21, 2015)

Researchers in Costa Rica discover new species of frog- translucent!
http://on.aol.com/video/new-translucent-frog-found-in-costa-rica-518779488?hp=1&playlist=127158&icid=maing-grid7%7Cmain5%7Cdl7%7Csec3_lnk1%26pLid%3D647438

WOW!.....


----------



## tortdad (Apr 21, 2015)

Kermit


----------



## wellington (Apr 21, 2015)

I knew it, I knew it, Kermit is real
Btw, that's a cheap X-ray, free
He is a cute one. Pretty cool


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Apr 22, 2015)

awesome


----------



## phebe121 (Apr 22, 2015)

I need one


----------

